

As seen on Hacker News: A poignant tragedy - clicks
http://i.imgur.com/qL01m.png

======
clicks
For those who don't know 'losethos': he's a guy who has been hellbanned from
HN for a few years now.

Linked is a submission of his from quite a while back -- soliciting help.

 _Do you think I should seek investors? The fact that there is absoluetly zero
buzz, makes me pesimistic. No emails, nothing._

He sounds very reasonable here... he's talking about something non-technical,
and he's voicing sentiments of emotional pain -- I think there is a serious
ethical issue of how HN has handled things here.

There he is... asking for advice, but he's not even allowed to do that. No-one
can see anything he says, no-one can hear his call for help.

I do recall seeing him on other forums a few years back, and his touch on
reality, apparently, has only been dwindling since then. It just breaks my
heart that things had to be this way -- that he was taunted for "wasting his
time" writing a 64-bit operating system, instead of being treated with
kindness and respect, with the same dignity that everyone deserves.

~~~
nwmcsween
Read some of his comments, he's hellbanned because he's literally completely
insane, as per the website - god told him to build an operating system, etc.

